

Show HN: Common Form – Federal 1040EZ Tax Preparation - clogston
https://common-form.com

======
clogston
I started Common Form with two very good friends and it's been a hard grind to
get live in time for this filing season!

Some high level milestones: we started on Nov 22 2013, finished our final
acceptance testing with IRS on Feb 13 2014, launched closed beta on Feb 17,
and successfully transmitted our very first customer's tax return on Feb 18
(100 days to the day from when we started the adventure).

We're open to the public now and I'd love feedback not only on the product
itself, but our scope (1040EZ only), and whether or not you think the existing
players are disruptable.

